# American Idol "Top 9 performance show" 4/6/2011 *spoilers



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Songs from the Rock & Roll HOF.

Jacob - "Man in the mirror" by MJ - I thought he did pretty good. Not sure though about him saying if he's in the bottom 3 its because America isn't ready to look in the mirror is the best thing to say.

Haley - "Piece of my heart" by Janis Joplin - I really kind of liked it.

Casey - "Have you ever seen the rain" by CCR - Not a Casey fan but I rather enjoyed his performance this time.

Lauren - "Natural woman" by Aretha Franklin - I thought she did alright. Not doing back flips or anything but nicely done.

James - "While my guitar gently weeps" by George Harrison - He did pretty decent. Different from his usual performance.

Scotty - "That's alright Momma" by Elvis - I thought he did a decent job.

Pia - "River deep mountain high" by Tina Turner - I thought she did really good, finally I can safely say she didn't do a ballad.

Stefano - "When a man loves a woman" by Percy Sledge - He did alright but I'm not sure its enough to get him to next week.

Paul - "Folsom prison blues" by Johnny Cash - Not as bad as I thought it would be but I still think he's the weakest link left in the competition.


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

J Lo looking good tonight.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

SoupMan said:


> J Lo looking good tonight.


Usually does..


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> Usually does..


Some nights she looks fantastic! Other nights she only looks great.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

jay_man2 said:


> Some nights she looks fantastic! Other nights she only looks great.


I wouldn't kick her outta bed for eating crackers.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Casey - I think he is a serial killer. Watch his facial expressions. At times he looks like he wants to grab a kitten and rip its head off.

Lauren - Hair? Looks like she primped for date night out at the local Wal Mart.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Hailey's growling makes me want to put my fist through the TV and Lauren singing Natural Woman?? Sorry honey but Kelly Clarkson OWNED that song and nobody on Idol will ever top it. FAIL. 

I think I just don't like the girls other than Pia. Thought so far the guys were all stellar.


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

Kamakzie said:


> I can safely say she didn't do a ballet.


I think you ment "ballad", not ballet.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

TheAdmiral said:


> I think you ment "ballad", not ballet.


LOL Every week someone does it.

And I think you MEANT not ment.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry lagging on the show so I'm just at Pia and WOW that was amazing!!! Also loved James and even Scotty was good.


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

photoshopgrl said:


> LOL Every week someone does it.
> 
> And I think you MEANT not ment.


Was an intentional faux-pas. Figured I had to have an error if I was pointing out somebody elses. To be honest, I didn't think anybody would pick up on it. Kudo's to you.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Jacob's comment about the bottom three and America not looking in the mirror was just crass.


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

My picks for the bottom 3 are:
Lauren Alaina
Stefano Langone
Paul McDonald

My pick for the one going home is:
Paul McDonald


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Don't you know how this works yet? Paul will be safe next week. His fans had a mini heart attack last week so they'll be out in full force tonight voting! Plus he had the pimp spot. I really do not know who should be in the bottom. Maybe Jacob (since he went first and gave an obnoxious speech about being in the bottom), Haley and Stefano. I think Stefano's time has run out. I wish Lauren would be in the bottom but I think she has a bigger fan base than you think!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

My top 3 would be Casey, James & Pia.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Where's the Rock n' Roll at?!!


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

photoshopgrl said:


> Don't you know how this works yet? Paul will be safe next week. His fans had a mini heart attack last week so they'll be out in full force tonight voting! Plus he had the pimp spot. I really do not know who should be in the bottom. Maybe Jacob (since he went first and gave an obnoxious speech about being in the bottom), Haley and Stefano. I think Stefano's time has run out. I wish Lauren would be in the bottom but I think she has a bigger fan base than you think!


I like Stefano so I don't want to see him go. As for Jacob, I've disliked him from the start. He's just too over the top. But....I think he's got a sweet spot. He's got several class of people voting for him. Gays, Gospel Lovers and Blacks. I think Jacob should go, but with that many voters, I'm afraid he's here to stay.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Stefano has been my favorite from the start and I actually vote online for him every week for a bit before heading to sleep. I just don't think he brought it as much as some of the others and he's been on that bubble a few times now. I fear for him this week!


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

James and Scotty back to back, and both killed it!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Johnny Cash is rolling in his grave 

I hope that was finally Paul's swan song.

Please!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Pia was best tonight. And I actually like Scotty. But Dawg..."That's alright Momma" is Country!!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Who else feels Todd Rundgren being there is just weird...or awkward?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Tough week. Everyone did well. I did not even hate Paul as much as I usually do. But on the flip side nobody wowed me either. This is a really tough week to rank.

*First of all, please don't let Gwen Stefani dress up the girls anymore. *

I am a huge Pia fan and she sang the hell out of that song but I did not really like the song.

The stand up bass is cool!

Luaren's Natural Woman was very good. I went back and watched Kelly Clarkson's version and Kelly did do it better but that performance was almost 10 years ago. Besides I like Crystal Bowersox's version (last season during Hollywood week) better than either one.

I am thinking Jacob, Paul and Hayley are the most likely to be in the bottom. Jacob went first and basically insulted the audience before he sang, so I pick him wind up at the bottom.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> Who else feels Todd Rundgren being there is just weird...or awkward?


As soon as I saw Todd, I wanted Stefano to sing Hello, It's Me.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Maui said:


> ]
> 
> *First of all, please don't let Gwen Stefani dress up the girls anymore. *


I gotta agree with you here!

The outfit Pia was wearing was simply horrendous.

Lauren's hair was a nightmare, and those shorts did her NO favors.

Haley looked like she was wearing a potato sack.

No one looked pretty (except JLo, who would never let Gwen Stefani style her).


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

Bottom 3 for me;

Pia - she does nothing for me at all...
Haley - I just am not feeling it...
Stefano - BORING! 

Stefano goes home...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I think the problem with the girls overall is they have great voices and the emotional range of a toothpick.

Halley who I don't care for - sounded great - but seriously - take a piece of your heart? had the emotional weight of row row row your boat.

Lauren - if she had half a thought in her head she could be vocally as good as Kelly Clarkson but there was nothing there.

They seriously need some acting coaching.

I agree - I think Casey is a serial killer.

Stefano is becoming irritating.

Paul - Paul - oh Paul. Yes, Johnny Cash is rolling over in his grave is an understatement - he turned a gritty song about killing a man in prison to a happy little ditty about nothing.

Lastly - Jacob. 
Oh no you didn't. Crass is a polite word for what he said - seriously? If you are in the bottom three say what? You think far too much of yourself kid.

You know you are in trouble when the 7th performance ends and you can't remember who the other 2 contestants are.

I still miss Simon - what a love fest even when they suck.

James wins best of the night for me.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Something tells me these judges smoked crack before Paul's performance.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> I still miss Simon - what a love fest even when they suck.


While I think most of them did well tonight I agree that the judges way too easy on them overall. Randy seems to be the only one willing to criticize and then Jennifer and Steven just go against him.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

*My Bottom 3*

*Pia* - Uptempo ballad trash. No stage presence, can't move other than bend over and wave the non-mike arm with fake Celia Deleon passion.

*Paul *- Must not have known what the song was about. That is not a happy song, it's about a murderer in prison hearing a train full of free people going by the prison each night. His voice was back at least which may get him another week.

*Stefano* - Just horrid. Cringe worthy. A classic song destroyed. 

*My Favorites -*

*Casey* - Picked a perfect song. Glad he did not do Sting.
*Haley* - Better every week for me.
*James * - Good to see him show a different side.

*America's Bottom three:*

*Stefano* - Going home finally. He gave the voters an easy out on a night when there were no other obvious bombs.
*Paul* - Cash is King. Don't sing songs you don't get.
*Haley* - She is my favorite but she has one or two weeks left. Not idol mainstream material.

Overall, this is about the best group of singers they have had at this point. Normally there are two or three that blowing every away everyone else. The year it must be tough for the people that actually vote for who they think is best.
*
Judges*. Entertaining, fun, but they offer no valid criticism anymore. They think everyone is great. When someone stinks it up, let them know for their own good.

What's up with all all the Motown and country on Rock week?

Jacob reminds me of the gay boyfriend in The Middle. Does he know he is gay? (not that there is anything wrong with that)


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> I gotta agree with you here!
> 
> The outfit Pia was wearing was simply horrendous.
> 
> ...


Tough job for poor Gwen. She had to work with the hand the contestants were dealt. Lauren's diaper was pretty bad though.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Songs from the Rock & Roll HOF.

Jacob - Hate may be too strong of a word, so let's go with dislike - he just irks me. 

Haley - I like her, wife doesn't. 

Casey - song suited him, but not sure how it went over with the voters. 

Lauren - average tonight. 

James - Rock and Roll Hall of Fame week, and he picks THAT song? Dumb...

Scotty - Best performance he's had - great song choice. 

Pia - Horrible song choice. She is still great though. 

Stefano - Bad, bad, bad. 

Paul - Beyond bad, well into pitiful VFTW is his only hope.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Jacob - Refuses to do "Let's Get It On" because of his moral compass, but stands there and does hip thrusts like that with the female singer (and the song's writer)? Just odd. He can't be gone soon enough for me, though his actual singing this week didn't make me want to throw up - the rest of what he did took care of that!

Haley - JLo's comment "You'll be around for a minute", while I realize it means quite a long time, was weird - is that industry-speak?

Casey - I'm not generally a Casey fan, but I like that song and I really liked his performance.

Lauren - If I never hear "Natural Woman" or "I'm Every Woman" on this show again, I'd be a happy man - just don't like those songs. But her performance was pretty good, and she'll be around another week.

James - Really liked this. Good job, sir!

Scotty - He did well enough to get votes, I hope. I like him. And please tell me that the girlies running up on stage was all staged? I could certainly do without seeing that again. Bad enough when Steven Tyler does it! 

Pia - JLo broke out her checklist again, I see. Glad she focused on the singing and not trying to run around crazy and messing up her breathing. Not her best, but I still like her.

Stefano - Not much of a fan of that song, either, and he did nothing to change my opinion. Snoozefest, and he really butchered that final note! And dude, get rid of the facial hair - it just looks stupid.

Paul - Looks like Paul may have just saved Stefano. Others had it right when they said you just don't sing that song as a smiley, happy ditty!

Time to start weeding out the guys. My bottom three are Paul, Stefano and Jacob (Jacob will ALWAYS be in my bottom three until he's gone, and he certainly isn't going to win this thing!).


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Is Gwen singing tomorrow? I like her when she does electronic pop. Her brief indulgence with hip-hop was terrible though.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> Sorry lagging on the show so I'm just at Pia and WOW that was amazing!!!


I really don't get the love for Pia. She is technically competent but she is a snoozer to watch. It's almost like she's too perfect and I don't get the feeling or emotion from her singing.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

This might be Paul's week unless his fans really show him some support. If so then Stefano is probably heading home. Although I wouldn't mind if America knocked Jacob off his pedestal and sent him packing. My favorites last night were Casey, James and Haley.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

jay_man2 said:


> Jacob's comment about the bottom three and America not looking in the mirror was just crass.


It was CLEARLY intended to be a humorous comment. Geez.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Maui said:


> Tough week. Everyone did well. I did not even hate Paul as much as I usually do. But on the flip side nobody wowed me either. This is a really tough week to rank.
> 
> *First of all, please don't let Gwen Stefani dress up the girls anymore. *


+1
+1


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

gossamer88 said:


> Who else feels Todd Rundgren being there is just weird...or awkward?


Tyler seemed OK with it. I don't think he would have been there otherwise given their history. Now had Liv been sitting next to Rundgren . . .


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

ADG said:


> It was CLEARLY intended to be a humorous comment. Geez.


Did NOT come across as humorous at all, just insulting.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

rahnbo said:


> Tyler seemed OK with it. I don't think he would have been there otherwise given their history. Now had Liv been sitting next to Rundgren . . .


I thought about Todd last week when Liv was there officially being Stephen Tyler's daughter. I'd guess the three of them have been in a room together a time or two over the years.
It all went down a long time ago- I think Liv even kept Rundgren as her middle name.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

Grrr. My DVR locked up last night and didn't record. I like all of the songs that were sung so I guess I'll have to find it somewhere.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> Pia was best tonight. And I actually like Scotty. But Dawg..."That's alright Momma" is Country!!


Actually no. While the song was never popular enough to chart nationally (it was a b side to "Blue Moon of Kentucky") It s a rhythm and blues number. Unless you think Elvis was primarily a country singer. The You're right.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Roadblock said:


> Did NOT come across as humorous at all, just insulting.


If Jacob was a sarcastic, whiny sort of guy I'd agree with you. But clearly that's not his style and this was just a little dry humor. I can see how some people (especially those who don't like him to start with) could view it differently, but there's no doubt it was intended to be humorous.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

ADG said:


> If Jacob was a sarcastic, whiny sort of guy I'd agree with you. But clearly that's not his style and this was just a little dry humor. I can see how some people (especially those who don't like him to start with) could view it differently, but there's no doubt it was intended to be humorous.


Clearly, you see things differently than some of us.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

well if that was his attempt at humor boy did he miss the boat on that one - i took it as 100% serious...

um did i miss something? 
is Todd Rundgren Liv Tyler's baby daddy?

i think Paul is safe because of all the adoration the judges threw at him after the song, but the more i think about it - definitely the worst of the night.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> well if that was his attempt at humor boy did he miss the boat on that one - i took it as 100% serious...
> 
> um did i miss something?
> is Todd Rundgren Liv Tyler's baby daddy?
> ...


Liv's mom claimed that Rundgren was her father (supposedly because Tyler was so messed up on drugs at the time she did not want him as the father) - Rundgren was listed on her birth certificate and Liv had his last name for years.

When she discovered the truth (I think she was a teenager at the time) she changed her last name to Tyler, but kept Rundgren as her middle name.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> Liv's mom claimed that Rundgren was her father (supposedly because Tyler was so messed up on drugs at the time she did not want him as the father) - Rundgren was listed on her birth certificate and Liv had his last name for years.
> 
> When she discovered the truth (I think she was a teenager at the time) she changed her last name to Tyler, but kept Rundgren as her middle name.


Everytime I think of what happened, I start to feel bad for Rundgren.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

wow - i did not know this - then it really is weird that Rundgren would be there...

i thought you all were saying that Rundgren was Liv Tyler's LOVER not her father  yikes!


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Cainebj said:


> wow - i did not know this - then it really is weird that Rundgren would be there...
> 
> i thought you all were saying that Rundgren was Liv Tyler's LOVER not her father  yikes!


well that is what "baby daddy" means.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Man...Pia has some SERIOUS issues. I'll be surprised if she makes it through a couple of more weeks.

Check this out.............

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/wat...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

My bottom 3:

Paul
Jacob
Stefano

(Lauren was saved just barely)

America's bottom 3:
Stefano
Paul
?? Toss up for Jacob or Haley

Pia had an off week, first one I've seen, poor song choice.

CAN WE PLEASE GET SOME REAL JUDGING??!! What is with the constant love fest, tell them and us when they mess up and do something bad, why are you 3 so scared to be at all negative? so lame.

Jacob - Pre-performance comment and turned it yet again into a gospel performance, I don't like him. His vocals seemed ok.

Haley - The song fits her voice, but she tried to hard with the growl and didn't internalize the intent of the song at all, fyi broken hearted people aren't all laughs and giggles little girl.

Casey - solid performance, nothing outstanding, nothing bad, not ringing in my head like his "Your Song" performance has been.

Lauren - sweet, but the song choice didn't fit her vocals and her performance was just mediocre. Doesn't help that previous performers have just done this song so incredibly awesome (Kelly)

James - It was good, he is not perfect on the vocals in my opinion, but solid performance.


Scotty - Great voice, great fun, but he is being labeled as 't-rex' on how he holds the microphone, it really stands out, that and the perpetual head tilt. But he is one of my top 3 for fun to listen to.

Pia - This seemed to be a poor song choice for her. They wanted something more upbeat, and this was supposed to be it. I didn't get that feeling, I felt it was mid-tempo. Seemed to fall a bit flat, still the best voice this season in my opinion.

Stefano - ugh, overperformed and I felt that he just missed it.

Paul - HOW IN THE HELL DID THE JUDGES SEE THIS AS SO GREAT?? He shoulda just hummed some notes and belted out some screams without words and smiled. This is Johnny Cash and you need to understand and internalize what you are singing. He redid it to 'Don't Worry, Be Happy. TERRIBAD!


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

ADG said:


> It was CLEARLY intended to be a humorous comment. Geez.


I didn't get that at all. He looked dead serious. It was as if he was scolding us if we don't vote for a gay (don't know if he is, not that there's anything wrong with that) black man. Say what?

Not exactly the best strategy to engage in....


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I agree it obviously did not go over as intended, but I'd bet a lot of money it was intended as humor. All you have to do is see what kind of person he is - certainly not rude, offensive or _defensive _in any way - at least not that he's demonstrated on the show.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Something tells me these judges smoked crack before Paul's performance.


I thought the comments all were very short for Paul's performance, possibly because they were running out of time?



JLucPicard said:


> Scotty - He did well enough to get votes, I hope. I like him. And please tell me that the girlies running up on stage was all staged? I could certainly do without seeing that again. Bad enough when Steven Tyler does it!


I thought it was staged, judging from the lack of security coming up after them...


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

> > And please tell me that the girlies running up on stage was all staged?
> 
> 
> I thought it was staged, judging from the lack of security coming up after them...


If you rewind you can see Nigel telling the girls when to swarm the stage.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

ciscokid said:


> Man...Pia has some SERIOUS issues. I'll be surprised if she makes it through a couple of more weeks.


 Exaggerate much?

All caps on the word serious for someone who just doesn't want to dance and jump around on stage in front of people?

Or do you know her psychologist personally and is that doctor breaking confidentiality?


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Of all the possible Elvis songs, Scotty picked that one? Odd.

My picks for best performances were Haley and James. My picks for bottom three are Paul, Stefano and Casey. Paul, please go home so we can look forward to the others performances. Just my not so humble opinions


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> If you rewind you can see Nigel telling the girls when to swarm the stage.


Someone at work today said it was because it was Elvis. That gave me the context for it to make sense to me. Didn't occur to me before that.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I agree there has got to be some better comments by the judges. Every one cant be perfect. Start telling them the truth, if they sucked then tell them.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

ADG said:


> If Jacob was a sarcastic, whiny sort of guy I'd agree with you. But clearly that's not his style and this was just a little dry humor. I can see how some people (especially those who don't like him to start with) could view it differently, but there's no doubt it was intended to be humorous.


I think we have expressed plenty of doubt. I like Jacob when he's not singing out of the side of his mouth or wailing too much. But this came across to me as "Vote for me or you're a racist gay hater that needs to look in the mirror".


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Gwen Stefani's outfits were terrible looking on the female singers. Some one on the show should have seen that and made changes. I bet the outfits will cost some of them votes.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Lauren's outfit didn't do her any favors; she doesn't need to accentuate that booty.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

jay_man2 said:


> Lauren's outfit didn't do her any favors; she doesn't need to accentuate that booty.


She looked like she was wearing a diaper!


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Roadblock said:


> I think we have expressed plenty of doubt. I like Jacob when he's not singing out of the side of his mouth or wailing too much. But this came across to me as "Vote for me or you're a racist gay hater that needs to look in the mirror".


I generally skip through all of the rehearsing stuff for the most part and get to the performance so I missed all of this hubbub. But I went back just to find this last night, and personally I don't understand what the fuss is about. I didn't get that message as told above at all?


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

kettledrum said:


> I generally skip through all of the rehearsing stuff for the most part and get to the performance so I missed all of this hubbub. But I went back just to find this last night, and personally I don't understand what the fuss is about. I didn't get that message as told above at all?


He said this:

"If I end up in the bottom three, it won't be because I sang the song bad. It won't be because I sang the song wrong. It'll be because everybody in America wasn't ready to look at themselves in the mirror."

What message did you take from that?


----------

